# Enclosure



## Allie.Lauren (Jul 7, 2014)

Hey guys!!

Does anyone live around the New Hampshire Massachusetts area and know of anyone that can build an enclosure...can not handle building a new one on my own and cant seem to find any carpenters willing to take on the project! 


Thanks in advance


----------



## Logan (Jul 7, 2014)

You could always check out a reptile expo, they have them sometimes


----------



## Allie.Lauren (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion ive been to a few though ive never seen any


----------



## Allie.Lauren (Jul 14, 2014)

Anyone else??


----------



## Logan (Jul 14, 2014)

a company called boamaster ships cages


----------



## jeremy flanagan (Jul 14, 2014)

boaphile cages ship good cages


----------



## wtfmorphs (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey. There was a girl that works at the Upper Valley Reptile Group that custom builds cages. She had one for sale at her booth at the last reptile show in Manchester. Also, I believe there's some one that works at Prehistorix in Exeter, NH that will custom build cages. Hope those help.


----------



## RickyNo (Jul 25, 2014)

What is your budget ?


----------



## jeremy flanagan (Jul 25, 2014)

i know i guy name andrew that builds 8X4X4 cages for 330 DOLLARS THEY ARE PRETTY SWEET LET ME KNOW IF U WANT HIS NUMBER HE LIVES IN WASHINGTON


----------



## Allie.Lauren (Aug 6, 2014)

wtfmorphs said:


> Hey. There was a girl that works at the Upper Valley Reptile Group that custom builds cages. She had one for sale at her booth at the last reptile show in Manchester. Also, I believe there's some one that works at Prehistorix in Exeter, NH that will custom build cages. Hope those help.


Thank you very helpful!!


----------



## Allie.Lauren (Aug 6, 2014)

RickyNo said:


> What is your budget ?


$600


----------



## Allie.Lauren (Aug 6, 2014)

jeremy flanagan said:


> i know i guy name andrew that builds 8X4X4 cages for 330 DOLLARS THEY ARE PRETTY SWEET LET ME KNOW IF U WANT HIS NUMBER HE LIVES IN WASHINGTON


What would the shipping to mass be for that though?


----------



## RickyNo (Aug 6, 2014)

Eh kinda hard to come up with something with a budget like that...


----------



## Josh (Aug 6, 2014)

You may be able to find something on craigslist that you could alter. Are we talking an indoor or outdoor enclosure?


----------

